# Led lights



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Just bought a couple sets of LED Christmas lights that I plan to use as a light source after Christmas. There are 50 lights per set with each bulb and if I read correctly each bulb uses .04 of a watt using 2 watts of energy per strand. I am supprised at the amount of light that they produce using only 2 watts per 50 lights. Lately on the net I have also been reading where these 110w lights can run off of a battery also. Anyone tried this our have ideas on using the LED light sets?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I just bought a couple of sets, too. I want to use them in a camper with 12VDC. I'll convert some using this method, hopefully. http://michaelbluejay.com/batteries/dc-christmas-lights.html
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/05/hacking_led_christmas_lights_f.html


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Ed. This is just what I was looking for, but was missing.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Got white ones all around the shop for a yard light and all the Christmas lights are LED. 
Try the blue ones.. they have a black light effect.. really cool. 
Our Sams has a box of 180 for $10.00 [two strands of 90] 1/2 the price of anywhere else.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

I will have to check Sams out. Like you said, this is a much better deal than any where else.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anybody know of a source for LED night lights? We like to have a single bulb night light on in the bathroom and kitchen but I hate to burn the electricity. I would think an LED nightlight would burn next to nothing. Any links to good sources of LED lighting would be appreciated.


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a wide variety of LED lights. I love them. I have a small tree light string which works on 2 AA batteries. I have a dozen 12 volt lights including 2 plant lights. The others vary in size. I also have 6 different flashlights including 1 with a squeeze handle and no batteries.

Walmart is beginning to have a small selection. The auto places do have a few 12 volt items, but not much. Most of my purchases have been on ebay. They may be made outside the US, but I only buy from someone in the US.

I got 2 110 volt 1 watt night lights. They emit enough light to place in a hallway or bathroom. I also have 10 LED plant lights and love them, too.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

trapperJim said:


> Does anybody know of a source for LED night lights? We like to have a single bulb night light on in the bathroom and kitchen but I hate to burn the electricity. I would think an LED nightlight would burn next to nothing. Any links to good sources of LED lighting would be appreciated.


I saw this in the latest flyer they send out. It should work if you don't mind spending 25 cents per year for the electricity. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95195


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

You can find LED night lights at Wally World. Read the package label. Some are neon, some are incandescent and a few are LEDs.

I have also found 120 vac LED bulbs at some WW stores. Look for the "Lights of America" packages.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info and the link. I googled LED nightlights and it opened a whole new world for me. The Harbor frieght seems to be the cheapest and I just so happen to have a harbor frieght gift card on hand.


----------

